# Covid Lockdowns Reportedly Inspiring More Classical Music Streaming!



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Classic FM reports research showing that Classical Music is gaining listeners during the pandemic. 

https://www.classicfm.com/music-new...U2_QWtVpWP6fOoDX9isEENVPWyo_WsvRCTw2wETVYbXqg


----------



## Caryatid

It's nice to hear this. A lot of it may be people listening to things called e.g. "Calming classical for sleepytime", but I guess that's better than nothing. 

On the whole I think the internet has been a good thing for promoting interest in classical music.


----------



## Ich muss Caligari werden

Caryatid said:


> It's nice to hear this. A lot of it may be people listening to things called e.g. "Calming classical for sleepytime", but I guess that's better than nothing.
> 
> On the whole I think the internet has been a good thing for promoting interest in classical music.


I sure hope it is - there's a mentality out there that "everything is on the Internet," and that assuredly works against sales of recordings.


----------



## MacGilleoin

There are now a few classical streamers on Twitch now if you want to check out a livestream. 

You can search up the following Twitch Classical Streamers

4StringMusic (violin)
TheViolinHabit (violin/viola)
Suikunkun (piano)
TheComplements (piano)

There are a ton of instrumentalists that play other genres, but these are the couple that I have seen play classical.


----------



## SearsPoncho

Several months ago, Wigmore Hall had a series of live streams on youtube. Did anyone catch them? I saw a couple greats: 1) Schubert's Winterreise with Mitsuko Uchida (can't remember who the male singer was), and 2) Angela Hewitt playing Bach.


----------



## Rogerx

MacGilleoin said:


> There are now a few classical streamers on Twitch now if you want to check out a livestream.
> 
> You can search up the following Twitch Classical Streamers
> 
> 4StringMusic (violin)
> TheViolinHabit (violin/viola)
> Suikunkun (piano)
> TheComplements (piano)
> 
> There are a ton of instrumentalists that play other genres, but these are the couple that I have seen play classical.


Thanks for sharing, and welcome.


----------



## Ariasexta

Volksmusik, Bayerische Musik Werke, Musicedes. :tiphat:


----------



## GrosseFugue

sctraffic2 said:


> Classical music gives a lot of comfort when listening in solitude and it was relaxing when listening to the solitude during the lockdown.


Yeah, I can't imagine listening to Rap or Metal or whatever while seeking solace in the solitude. Perhaps that's one of the upshots of the lockdown: people learning the real power of Classical Music.

There's also some great YouTubers who I'm sure are helping to fuel the interest. Like Inside The Score.





I also really like Living the Classical Life where great performers are interviewed and discuss candidly their lives and music. 





PS -- Makes me think of the chess boom that's also happening. Suddenly pushing pawns has become cool.


----------



## FrankE

Streaming isn't at all lucrative for the artists whether classical or contemporary.. It might help them tick over at most but for many they only really earn on ticket sales .
Beyond the point of keeping it financially sustainable to continue producing and gigging / performing I don't really care if more people listen to my sort of music or take up my hobbies


----------



## Musicpro

Yes when people are relaxed they have time to listen


----------



## Rogerx

Not streaming but important news :

Message from Bavarian State Opera:

Unfortunately, due to a coronavirus outbreak, we have to cancel the following performances:
– Academy concert on the 8th and 9. November 2021 with Vladimir Jurowski
– CARMEN on November 10
– DER MONDBÄR on November 10
– THE BIRDS on November 12, 14 and 18.

We have opted to take this safety measure in order to break the chain of infection and to ensure that there is no further spread of positive Covid cases in the house.


----------

